# Fluctuating TSH



## lgray (Jun 20, 2011)

I have Hashimotos. My TSH fluctuates a lot. In just 5 weeks I can go from a TSH of .9 to 10. What can be done to tame down my thyroid? Supplements? Is Ashwaganda good for this problem and safe to take? The last time my antibodies were checked 1 year ago, it was 560. My endocrinoloist just keeps reducing/increasing my Armour dosage from 90 mg to 60 and vice versa. I was on Levoxyl before with this same problem.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How are your symptoms - are they fluctuating a lot, too, or do you feel okay at a wide range of TSH levels?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lgray said:


> I have Hashimotos. My TSH fluctuates a lot. In just 5 weeks I can go from a TSH of .9 to 10. What can be done to tame down my thyroid? Supplements? Is Ashwaganda good for this problem and safe to take? The last time my antibodies were checked 1 year ago, it was 560. My endocrinoloist just keeps reducing/increasing my Armour dosage from 90 mg to 60 and vice versa. I was on Levoxyl before with this same problem.


What antibodies are 560?

Have you had any of the tests below?

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

What do your most recent test results for TSH, FREE T3 and FREE T4 look like? Please include the ranges.

Have you had an ultra-sound?


----------



## lgray (Jun 20, 2011)

Octavia said:


> How are your symptoms - are they fluctuating a lot, too, or do you feel okay at a wide range of TSH levels?


I feel kind of foggy all the time no matter what my tsh is. I have intestinal problems if my tsh is too high or if I am getting too much thyroid hormone. I need something to tame down my thyroid so it does not fluctuate so much. When I exercise I can't exercise over 15 min or my heart starts beating faster no matter what my tsh is.


----------



## daisydaisy (May 12, 2010)

I feel like that as well my thyroid was 2.77tsh in December and four weeks later 7.34 . I get sooo weak and tired and anxious it sends me on a roller coaster and I end up in bed. I just found out I also have fibromyalgia which makes things feel even worse and low vitamin d.


----------

